# expensive windows



## sammynj (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi all,
thanks for your help in advance. 
ok without saying the window manu. name, I am trying to buy similar windows I bought 3 years ago. now the windows went up in price, 
I can swallow it (almost) but I recall we were charged a good sum per each window just for the (metal) spacer bar in between the simulated divided lite. So this time I asked on the third round of revised estimates to drop the metal spacer bar on the windows, and they took off $10 bucks per window. Not per pane of glass or per simulated pane but per window. roughly, it's almost just 1 percent of the total price? yes almost a grand a window and these are not large windows by any means. How could that be? with metal through the roof lately? am I being takened for a ride? totally frustrated here, please, anyone knowledge of these windows from Minn., I would greatly appreciate your advise, besides the most obvious answer. thanks


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

All depends upon the window, the Mfg & who you are buying them from
Buying Andersen from HD doing away with the divided light between the glass dropped $60 off each window
I upgraded to the better insulated glass which brought it back up $50


----------



## sammynj (Nov 13, 2009)

well these are coming from a quality lumber supply house, where we bought the some of the same before. these are not Ander., but Marv windows. I bought pell a proline windows from a box 7 years ago and they are leaking through the sashes, I am involved in a class action suite that will take years to settle and might get 100 bucks?

So we are trying not to repeat that route. just trying to figure out cost with these other windows since I can't another estimate from another source tonight. thanks and good luck with your windows


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

Can I assume you are getting the ultimate clad? Your post is so vague. Are you dealing with a Marvin rep or a lumberyard? Are these custom sizes or stock? It's hard to say because things have been changing with all the window manufacturers because of the slowing economy. Some lines are being phased out and the manufacturers are changing how they do business. If you think you are being taken for a ride, speak up or get another estimate from another distributor in your area.


----------



## sammynj (Nov 13, 2009)

*hey thanks*

not the new ultimate clad but the old style casement to match other windows already installed in the same part of the house.
and yes, it is a supposedly good standing yard, for contractors anyway. 
I just feel the adjustment for the spacer bar was much more the first time around when the windows were actually cheaper. 
thanks


----------



## sammynj (Nov 13, 2009)

*thanks 2*

just reread ur note, yes a dealer, and yes standard sizes per their specs.
they mentioned something about sizing the mullion (spelling?) but again, all according to the manu specs.
can I ask, if u r a rep, normal charges for spacer bars?
thanks


----------



## Skuce (Nov 2, 2009)

It's a "Muntin Bar"....not a Mullion

Mullion is sort of a slang term that caught on for some reason.
The proper architectural term is a Muntin.

That picture isn't all that good now that I look at it.
Interior Casing should be "Interior Architrave" and it's missing the Stop Bead and the Parting bead.
Also the Bottom Rail and the Top Rail in the Diagram should be called "Meeting Rails" instead
but whatever...

It's the same with the word Transom.
People think that is the glass above a door.
Well it's actually the bar of wood that goes between the door and the lite above.
So you have a Transom Lite or a Fan Lite (depending on the glass pattern)
But the Transom is the wooden bar that supports the glass.


----------



## Skuce (Nov 2, 2009)

By Skuce

There we go! that's all the correct terms


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

10 years ago we put in some small casement windows in a standard size for about $450 each.

Are you sure you're not confusing the price of the metal divider with the price for the applied muntons? The metal divider on my windows was pretty cheap, I think. It's just a little bit of metal stuck in there. The applied muntons were kind of expensive though, and I think we had to pay for both the inside and the outside. So there were three charges, totaling quite a bit, but the metal divider was pretty cheap.

They're my favorite windows in the house though. A bit of quality on windows and doors goes a long way.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

If you are getting windows make sure they qualify for the energy Tax credit
30% off on energy improvements, up to $1500 back

So if you spent $5000 on new energy efficient windows you would get $1500 back on your taxes

The upgrade on the windows I ordered was ~$50 a window - $150 for 3
And I would get back $360 on my taxes - so well worth it


----------



## sammynj (Nov 13, 2009)

*thanks for all input*

yes correct terms are important with windows, houses and laws...
and yes I agree, good windows are worth the price.
just at times I feel like I am putting lipstick on a pig...

the marv windows are just a big bite out of the budget,
and i am trying to match the older style clad casement, not the brand new style (ultimate clad) and wouldn't you know it, the two styles are slightly different, it will be visible if side by side...

and the older style does not qualify for the new rebates, which I am very surprised about to begin with, thought we were buying the best even 3 years ago.

I was hoping to confirm the pricing of the "spacer bars" as they are called
(sandwhiched between the 2 glass panels and in between the clad and wood simulated mutons (not true divided lite windows) the cost seems to be just $10 bucks a window, again just one percent of the entire window...
thanks for all the replies


----------

